# Gentoo Laptop Recommendations?

## vinson

I am in the market for a Laptop that will be running Gentoo, so i figure i can look for recommendations from you folks, since you probably have the most experience using it   :Smile: 

Requirements: Wide Angle display, < 6lbs, good battery life, $2K or less

----------

## fennec

Dell Inspiron 700m 

Got all hardware on the box to work good.

----------

## hw-tph

The HP nx9105, which I have, or the very similar Compaq R3000z series would fit the bill nicely, although I don't know about the weight. These are quite large and heavy machines but extremely good bang for the buck.

Håk

----------

## seppe

I have a Dell inspiron 8600c, and it works perfectly. Only my ati card is a bit buggy, but I guess that's the case with all ATI cards. Besides, you can chose an nVidia card as well with this laptop  :Smile: 

----------

## MrStaticVoid

You won't get any better support than with a ThinkPad T-series.  Everything works in the beast.

----------

## shiao

 *Mr. Static Void wrote:*   

> You won't get any better support than with a ThinkPad T-series.  Everything works in the beast.

 

Do you have ACPI or APM working for the T.

I have a T30, but AFAIK, ACPI still have some issues with suspend/resume.

----------

## echto

Compaq R3120.

----------

## ennoia

get an LG LM  :Smile: 

Everything works as-is, no surprises, and very nice hardware.. exceptional battery life too (6-10 hours) 

LG manufacters the notebooks for IBM, but their own brand of stuff is nicer than what they make for other companies.

----------

## msa

This one works great... just one problem. I havent figured out how to set up the wlan. A AirVast Taiwan IEEE 802.11b PRISM3 USB.

But else it is good. I am from Denmark and I bought it without any  preinstalled Windows or anything. I like that  :Smile: 

CPU: Transmeta TM5800

----------

## emes

Anyone know of a vendor that will sell a laptop *without* windows on it?

----------

## ewan.paton

dont get a dell ive seen 3 fall to bit while a whole bunch of ibms survived in a factory enviroment{1} there is also the option of getting a mac as they seem to make som pretty good hardware the probelm is sony seem to do all the nicest designs but are totaly propritory bits 

{1} read really dusty and harsh conditions

----------

## ennoia

IBM T's should work too, LG makes those for IBM.. but the LG branded ones are nicer  :Smile: 

----------

## sf_alpha

ASUStek for now. I don't get error, only not-supported of some hardware (Softmodem, Card Reader).

Some dell centrino systems has broken video bios. It cannot use graphics in linux without special patched workaround.

search and check 855patch website for buggy nb.

----------

## sklettke

How about a new Powerbook or one of the G5 64bit systems? Does Gentoo (and Linux in general) play nice on those?

Scott

----------

## micmac

Acer Aspire 2000 with 11Mbit centrino WLAN. Or newer if you want to wait a little beforce 54Mbit support arrives. No problems whatsoever. Every piece works with OS drivers. No need for closed source binaries. Nice 16:10 display.

Luck!

mic

Oh, the best thing about this I forgot: You don't hear anyhting? It's total silence. Well, unless you start heavy compiling, of course. Otherwise the fans don't turn  :Smile:  That's why I bought it. It's relatively cheap also.

----------

## mrpdaemon

 *shiao wrote:*   

>  *Mr. Static Void wrote:*   You won't get any better support than with a ThinkPad T-series.  Everything works in the beast. 
> 
> Do you have ACPI or APM working for the T.
> 
> I have a T30, but AFAIK, ACPI still have some issues with suspend/resume.

 

Have Thinkpad T42p here, ACPI works fine, and suspend almost works if not for the goddamn ATI binary drivers (hard freeze on resume). Without the ATI driver it works fine.

----------

